# Problems Syncing iPhone



## joejoe313 (Sep 11, 2016)

I have an HP and am using a HD storage device to keep iTunes on. I am having problems finding the device when trying to Sync my iPhone. I go to Edit>Preferences>Advanced and search but can't find it. Its hooked up to the router correctly and I can find it using other programs and on my phone. Any ideas why/what to do?


----------

